# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  ۷ دانشگاه برتر ایران در پزشکی/ جدول رتبه ها و استنادات

## master_2013

نتایج جدید رتبه‌بندی دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز تحقیقاتی برتر دنیا مربوط به ماه ژانویه سال ۲۰۱۵ در نظام رتبه‌بندی ESI یا (Essential Science Indicators) اعلام شد و ۷ دانشگاه ایرانی در این رتبه بندی قرار دارند.به گزارش خبرنگار مهر، گروه علم سنجی، مرکز توسعه و هماهنگی اطلاعات و انتشارات علمی وزارت بهداشت با اعلام این رتبه بندی اعلام کرد مبنای این رتبه‌‌بندی گردآوری و تجزیه و تحلیل اطلاعات یک درصد مقالات دارای بیشترین استنادات در پایگاه ISI Web of Sciences در فاصله ده‌سال و ده ماه ژانویه ۲۰۰۴ تا پایان اکتبر ۲۰۱۴ بوده که اطلاعات آن هر دوماه یکبار روزآمد می‌شود.
از کشور ایران، در حال حاضر ۷ دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کشور در این نظام رتبه‌بندی واجد رتبه هستند که رتبه آن‌ها براساس تعداد استنادات به یک درصد مقالات پراستناد دنیا در جدول ۱ آمده است.



*جدول ۱: رتبه دانشگاه‌های علوم پزشکی‌ کشور
 در نظام رتبه بندی ESI در January سال ۲۰۱۵ براساس تعداد استنادات*  
رتبه این ۷ دانشگاه براساس تعداد مقالات یک درصد پراستناد آن‌ها در بانک اطلاعاتی ISI Web of Science در دوره ۱۰ ساله فوق در جدول ۲ آمده است.
*
              جدول ۲: رتبه دانشگاه‌های علوم پزشکی‌ کشور در نظام رتبه بندی ESI در January سال ۲۰۱۵ براساستعداد مقالات

* 

اطلاعات کلی دانشگاه‌های واجد رتبه در این نظام رتبه بندی شامل تعداد کل مقالات، تعداد کل استنادات، متوسط تعداد استناد به ازای هرمقاله، تعداد مقالات پُراِستناد در جدول ۳ آمده است.
*
  جدول ۳: اطلاعات کلی دانشگاه‌های علوم پزشکی‌ کشور در نظام رتبه بندی ESI در January سال ۲۰۱۵ میلادی مرتب شده براساس تعداد کل        استنادات*
 
 منبع

----------

